#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  The Dude: Avisar quando a Voltagem da Routerboard estiver baixa

## gzanatta00

Demorei um pouco para fazer isso, e como algumas pessoas aqui do under me ajudaram estou postando para a comunidade inteira, acho bem util para quem usa Bateria + Carregador

--------
Só Funcionam em RBs que possuem medidor de voltagem, geralmente são:
RB433AH, RB800, RB450G, RB333, mas se quiser ver se sua rb tem suporte ou não a voltagem, vá em System Healt, se aparecer a voltagem ai, é sinal que a sua rb tem suporte SIM.

Todos os Mikrotiks deve ter o SNMP Ativado.
para ativar abra o terminal e cole isso:
/snmp set enabled=yes

------
No The Dude (programa instalado no windows que pode ser baixado pelo site da mikrotik), já com todas as devices adicionadas, e talz é necessário fazer algumas implementações.


No menu as esquerdas tem o ícone "Functions", dar dois cliques em cima para abri-lo, após Abrir clique no botão + e preencha os campos dessa forma:
nome: mipsbe_voltage
Codigo: oid("iso.org.dod.internet.private.enterprises.mikrotik.mikrotikExperimentalModule.mtXRouterOs.mtxrHealth.8.0") /10


Adicione mais uma Função com as Seguintes caracteristicas:
nome: mipsbe_voltage_size
Codigo: round(mipsbe_voltage())

E por final, é necessario alterar a função cpu_men_disk, caso contrario não irá aparecer a voltagem na devices, dentro dos Mapas.
Localize então a função cpu_mem_disk, de dois cliques em cima, apague o que tem no código e coloque isso:

concatenate(
if(cpu_usage_available(), concatenate("cpu: ", cpu_usage(), "% "), ""),
if(mem_usage() > 0, concatenate("mem: ", round(mem_usage()), "% "), ""),
if(virtual_mem_usage() > 0, concatenate("virt: ", round(virtual_mem_usage()), "% "), ""),
if(mipsbe_voltage() > 0, concatenate("volt: ", (mipsbe_voltage()), "V "), ""),
if(hdd_usage() > 0, concatenate("disk: ", round(hdd_usage()), "% "), "")
)

Por Ultimo, quase no final do menu a Esquerda do Dude tem um ícone com o nome de "Probes", de dois cliques em cima para abri-lo, 
Após Clique no + para Adiciona e preencha os campos com as informações a seguir

type: Function

agente: Default

Desponivel ou avalaiable: mipsbe_voltage_size() > 0

Erro ou error: if(mipsbe_voltage_size() <= 11, if(mipsbe_voltage_size() >0, "down", ""), "")

Valor ou value: mipsbe_voltage_size() > 0

Unidade ou Unit: V

Taxa ou Rate: nenhum ou none
Clieque no Botão Salvar

Pronto!

------------------------
Para o Dude notificar quando a voltagem baixa pode-se fazer o seguinte:
No menu a Esquerda dentro do Networks Maps, de dois clique no seu Mapa Atual,
Abra a Device que deseja monitorar (com 2 cliques),
Vai até a Aba "Services"
Clique no +, e adicione o "voltagem"
Clique no botão OK
-----


Obs1: veja acima que coloquei "<= 11" irá avisar quando estiver menor ou igual a 11, adapte confome preferir, as rbs funcionam se rastejando em 9v, menor de 9 elas começam a rebootar

Obs2: Se ainda alguém não conseguiu me fale que eu vou fazer um mini-video

Obs3: Download do The Dude em: http://www.mikrotik.com/thedude.php

----------


## kleberbrasil

Gustavo muito útil essa idéia, funciona em qualquer RB? Estou tentando aqui com minha RB-433 e me senti um perdido ao tentar localizar essas funções e proceder seguindo seus passos, enfim, não consegui.

----------


## edcomrocha

Me perdoe pela ignorancia, mais por onde é colocada essas regras na rb ?

system script ??

telnet ??

ohhh


Abraços a todos

----------


## ZeXP

Kleber!

Essas regras só funcionam com RB's que possui a função de monitorar a voltagem! Que eu conheça são as RB's 333, 433AH's e 450G!

Edson

Pra colocar no The Dude! Título do tópico!

----------


## ricardoandre

edcomrocha, regras vao no DUDE, basta ativar o SNMP das RB.
pelo q sei so funciona nessas q o amigo citou...

----------


## edcomrocha

> edcomrocha, regras vao no DUDE, basta ativar o SNMP das RB.
> pelo q sei so funciona nessas q o amigo citou...



Opa valew, agora entendi heheh


Abraços

----------


## ricardoandre

Fiz as configurações e liguei uma fonte de 10V, mas nao apareceu erro para mim. Esqueci algo? fiz como vc falou no seu post

----------


## gzanatta00

> Fiz as configurações e liguei uma fonte de 10V, mas nao apareceu erro para mim. Esqueci algo? fiz como vc falou no seu post


se a sua rb for mipsle (433ah, 333 450g , 800) ira funcionar, claro se tudas as regras certinhas

outra coisa ativou o snmp no mikrotik??? ta aparecendo nos dispositivos o disk: voltagem: cpu: ???

----------


## danielespadeti

Ol´a pessoal configurei tudo certinho, mais não da nenhum resultado. somente aparece no grafico um grafico de voltagem mais fica zerado. alguem pode me ajudar.

----------


## CBNETINTERNET

Bom dia, parabens pela iniciativa, consegui colocar as regras, mas porem não esta registrando a voltagem, coloquei na aba serviço e lá fica up, mas não aparece em meu mapa, e o grafico fica zerado, minhas routerboard são RB433AH, disk e cpu aparecem no mapa.

Abraço

----------


## gzanatta00

> Bom dia, parabens pela iniciativa, consegui colocar as regras, mas porem não esta registrando a voltagem, coloquei na aba serviço e lá fica up, mas não aparece em meu mapa, e o grafico fica zerado, minhas routerboard são RB433AH, disk e cpu aparecem no mapa.
> 
> Abraço


Alterar Função (para aparecer a Voltagem junto com Memoria, Disco e CPU)
nome: cpu_men_disk
codigo:
concatenate(
if(cpu_usage_available(), concatenate("cpu: ", cpu_usage(), "% "), ""),
if(mem_usage() > 0, concatenate("mem: ", round(mem_usage()), "% "), ""),
if(virtual_mem_usage() > 0, concatenate("virt: ", round(virtual_mem_usage()), "% "), ""),
if(mipsbe_voltage() > 0, concatenate("volt: ", (mipsbe_voltage()), "V "), ""),
if(hdd_usage() > 0, concatenate("disk: ", round(hdd_usage()), "% "), "")
)


fez isso?

----------


## CBNETINTERNET

Fiz sim, é como te falei, não aparec ali na frente, e no grafico fica zerado.

----------


## gzanatta00

qual RB vc usa?

----------


## int21

Da pra fazer via script e avisar por e-mail tb sem usar o dude

----------


## CBNETINTERNET

Rb433ah

----------


## ederamboni

opa efetuando testes amanha posto resultados, tenho muitas Rbs com Flutuador + bateria de 7A, e paineis solar em pontos remotos...
Att

----------


## CBNETINTERNET

Dai faz na Routerboard?

----------


## CBNETINTERNET

ok, fico no aguardo de uma resposta.

----------


## static07

boa tarde pesoal.... eu so nao entendir como faço pra colocar essas regras no dude tentei de todo geito e nao conseguir sera que teria alguem que possa posta alguma imagem dessas configuraçoes, pois seria uma boa isso aqui pra mim pois tenho varias repetidoras que utilizam bateria com carregadores e ja tive muitos trantornos,.... se alguem puder me ajudar fiacarei muito agradecido....

----------


## gzanatta00

> boa tarde pesoal.... eu so nao entendir como faço pra colocar essas regras no dude tentei de todo geito e nao conseguir sera que teria alguem que possa posta alguma imagem dessas configuraçoes, pois seria uma boa isso aqui pra mim pois tenho varias repetidoras que utilizam bateria com carregadores e ja tive muitos trantornos,.... se alguem puder me ajudar fiacarei muito agradecido....


e fiz meramente detalhado agora, é praticamente impossivel não conseguir

----------


## CBNETINTERNET

Boa Noite, eu consegui fazer tudo certo, mas porem só aparece nos serviços como up, mas não na frente como deveria, e não maraca nada, segue imagem.....

----------


## ZeXP

Tem que ativar o smnp! Para aparecer na frente!

----------


## CBNETINTERNET

O smnp, esta atvo na routerboard, minha versão do dude é 4.0beta2.

----------


## static07

OPA GZNATTA00....FIZ COMFORME VC POSTOU MAIS MEMSO ASSIM NAO DEU CERTO, SEGUI SEU PASSO A PASSO DIREITINHO ..... SO NAO CONSEGUIR LOCALIZAR O SERVIÇO DE VOLTAGEM NO DUDE TERIA QUE NOMEAR O PROBRES QUE CRIEI PARA VOLTAGEM ....? AGUARDO RETORNO PARSSEIRO.....

ATT..

----------


## gzanatta00

> OPA GZNATTA00....FIZ COMFORME VC POSTOU MAIS MEMSO ASSIM NAO DEU CERTO, SEGUI SEU PASSO A PASSO DIREITINHO ..... SO NAO CONSEGUIR LOCALIZAR O SERVIÇO DE VOLTAGEM NO DUDE TERIA QUE NOMEAR O PROBRES QUE CRIEI PARA VOLTAGEM ....? AGUARDO RETORNO PARSSEIRO.....
> 
> ATT..


Sim, Quando Vc cria, obviamente precisar dar um nome no bixinho, por isso que tem que ser igual o manual.

----------


## andrecarvalho1000

Pessoal,

Segui os passos deste tutorial e também não apareceu a voltagem, dando erro. Achei o erro pelo tutorial em inglês:
Display voltage for Mipsbe devices - MikroTik Wiki

No dude, quando for criar a nova função chamada mipsbe_voltage, copie e cole do site original acima, que dá certo. 


oid
("iso.org.dod.internet.private.enterprises.mikrotik.mikrotikExperimentalModule.mtXRouterOs.mtxrHealth.8.0")
/10
Boa sorte a todos, e parabéns pelo tutorial.

----------


## gzanatta00

> Pessoal,
> 
> Segui os passos deste tutorial e também não apareceu a voltagem, dando erro. Achei o erro pelo tutorial em inglês:
> Display voltage for Mipsbe devices - MikroTik Wiki
> 
> No dude, quando for criar a nova função chamada mipsbe_voltage, copie e cole do site original acima, que dá certo. 
> 
> 
> oid
> ...


pois é a mesma coisa!
Acho até que a mikrotik plagiou isso de min! rsrsrs. Quando fiz essas mudanças no Dude pesquisei por tudo e não pude encontrar, em lugar nenhum.

olhe bem em cima da pagina "modified on 14 February 2011 at 16:44 ••• 9,224 views"

----------


## gzanatta00

Deixa eu Falar também um negocio, tem algumas versões do RouterOS, que não exibe a voltagem, por exemplo, geralmente quando compro uma rb nova vem com a versão 4.14, e não funciona, ai eu atualizo para 5.6 ou volto pra 3.30, e jah mostra a voltagem no dude.

Verifiquem se não estão usando essas versões fuleiras da 4.x

----------


## CBNETINTERNET

bom dia<BR>Muito bom andrecarvalho1000, fiz como vc falou e saiu funcionando, obrigado mesmo, gostaria de saber como configurar para o dude me mandar e-mails, teria alguma maneira do dude mandar SMS para algum celular? Se alguem souber fico muito grato pelo ajuda.

----------


## Rodrigom

Existe alguma solução para a RB433 ?

----------


## gzanatta00

> Existe alguma solução para a RB433 ?


Não pois a 433, não possue medidor de Voltagem

----------


## Rodrigom

:Stupido3: 
Imaginei...=/

Tenho em uma torre: 
3 RB433
1 RB 411
1 Swicth


Com alimentação via painel solar e baterias...
Queria monitorar isso tbm.

Tem alguma dica ?

Abraços

----------


## wescleywifi

amigo rodrigom olha esse equipamento ele monitora e manda pra vc via sms e tem outra funções
abraço
HERA HR3028 - Acionador de cargas atrav

----------


## Rodrigom

> amigo rodrigom olha esse equipamento ele monitora e manda pra vc via sms e tem outra funções
> abraço
> HERA HR3028 - Acionador de cargas atrav


Opa! Obrigado  

*wescleywifi !!*

Parece ser legal esse equipamento....vc já testou ou viu funcionar ?

Abraços

----------


## wescleywifi

amigo eu não testei , ainda vou comprar um desse, estou investindo em outra coisa no momento e sabe como e né.. pouca grana rs mas tem esse aqui também da uma olhada - ..:: Connectesite Internet Banda Larga Soluções Inteligentes ::..

----------


## Rodrigom

> amigo eu não testei , ainda vou comprar um desse, estou investindo em outra coisa no momento e sabe como e né.. pouca grana rs mas tem esse aqui também da uma olhada - ..:: Connectesite Internet Banda Larga Soluções Inteligentes ::..


rsrs...sei bem como q é isso...
Estou na mesma situação q vc aqui, investindo em equip. para montar uma outra repetidora...

Mais vlw, Obrigado pela dica.

----------


## wescleywifi

ai amigo blz segue o tuto certinho ta mostrando cpu + disk ok , de primeira , agora so tem um detalhe que nao consegui achar pra ser notificado vc diz pra selecionar o map e clicar duas x no item a ser monitorado ate ai tudo bem ir na aba services e add voltagem entao nao achei onde add voltagem nao tem esse nome la o que fiz de errado abraço

----------


## wescleywifi

amigo seguinte, ler varias vezes consegui colocar no The Dude CPU , DISK , VOLT tudo muito lindo, agora em um problema alguem ai conseguiu colocar pra funcionar o VOLT em RB450G pq aqui na minha rede deu certo em 493g , 433ah , nas 450g nao deu certo.

----------


## xantro

> amigo seguinte, ler varias vezes consegui colocar no The Dude CPU , DISK , VOLT tudo muito lindo, agora em um problema alguem ai conseguiu colocar pra funcionar o VOLT em RB450G pq aqui na minha rede deu certo em 493g , 433ah , nas 450g nao deu certo.



Ola a todos. Aproveitando em que eu deviria alterar o script para deixar de monitorar o DISK e ficar somente com a CPU e a Voltagem ???

----------


## interhome

Quero agradecer ao membro zanatta00, *Gustavo Zanatta,* pelo topico, usei como fonte de consulta para criacao de um topico https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...199#post658199

----------


## SantiagoMG

> Da pra fazer via script e avisar por e-mail tb sem usar o dude


Como seria esse script para avisar por e-mail, sem usar o Dude? Vc tem esse script implementado? Tem como fazer um tutorial explicando?

----------


## isacloko

obrigado amigo, aki funcionou blz aproveitei o script e fiz umas alterações pra quando a CPU da RB estiver 100 % ela reiniciar, funfou legal

----------


## kowalczki

> obrigado amigo, aki funcionou blz aproveitei o script e fiz umas alterações pra quando a CPU da RB estiver 100 % ela reiniciar, funfou legal


Posta para a gente as alterações sobre o monitoramento da CPU, eu gostaria de usar ak para o Dude avisar quando o uso da CPU passar de 50% por exemplo, mas não estou conseguindo

----------


## isacloko

> Posta para a gente as alterações sobre o monitoramento da CPU, eu gostaria de usar ak para o Dude avisar quando o uso da CPU passar de 50% por exemplo, mas não estou conseguindo



e so seguir todos os passos de gznatta00, só muda o Probes, segue em anexo como uso aki

depois e so ir ate o equipamento que vc queria monitorar (claro com smtp ativo) vai em serviços '+" e seleciona "cpu" e ve qual a melhor forma de avisa-lo (poupap, email, sms e etc).

ai no meu esta 100 %, so mudar pra 50

----------


## sidysbs

Bom Dia Amigos!

gostaria de saber se alguem sabe como fazer o dude mais preciso no alarme de energia, como por exemplo que so alarme abaixo de 11,5V. tentei alterar os valores em ---- if(mipsbe_voltage_size() <= _10_, if(mipsbe_voltage_size() >0, "Low", ""), "") para 

if(mipsbe_voltage_size() <= *11.5*, if(mipsbe_voltage_size() >0, "Low", ""), "") e não resolveu, pois qndo a rb entra em 11.9v ja alarma energia baixa.

Sugestões ou soluções desde ja agradeço...

----------


## thiagotg

> Bom Dia Amigos!
> 
> gostaria de saber se alguem sabe como fazer o dude mais preciso no alarme de energia, como por exemplo que so alarme abaixo de 11,5V. tentei alterar os valores em ---- if(mipsbe_voltage_size() <= _10_, if(mipsbe_voltage_size() >0, "Low", ""), "") para 
> 
> if(mipsbe_voltage_size() <= *11.5*, if(mipsbe_voltage_size() >0, "Low", ""), "") e não resolveu, pois qndo a rb entra em 11.9v ja alarma energia baixa.
> 
> Sugestões ou soluções desde ja agradeço...

----------


## Agner Vainer

Bom dia, cara muitisssimo obrigado por esse post estava me batendo pra conseguir criar o script e não dava certo, pesquisei pra lá e pra cá e nd, com esse teu post foi sem erro, mais fácil que isso só dois disso, vlw mesmo salvou minha vida hehehehe.

----------


## interhome

Obrigado. Havia até parado de postar, fico chateado com pessoas mais preocupadas em se promover do que ajudar propriamente dito. Vejo o fórum como sendo um espaço para contribuir com o crescimento do próximo. 

Abraço.

----------


## hcarmine

Olá amigo.
Eu gostaria de saber como mostrar o rate de conexão de uma interface ethernet do mikrotik no enlace, tipo se ela está associada a 10 ou 100mbps.

Espero que possa me ajudar
Obrigado
Henrique Carmine

----------


## Vanduir

> Demorei um pouco para fazer isso, e como algumas pessoas aqui do under me ajudaram estou postando para a comunidade inteira, acho bem util para quem usa Bateria + Carregador
> 
> --------
> Só Funcionam em RBs que possuem medidor de voltagem, geralmente são:
> RB433AH, RB800, RB450G, RB333, mas se quiser ver se sua rb tem suporte ou não a voltagem, vá em System Healt, se aparecer a voltagem ai, é sinal que a sua rb tem suporte SIM.
> 
> Todos os Mikrotiks deve ter o SNMP Ativado.
> para ativar abra o terminal e cole isso:
> /snmp set enabled=yes
> ...



Obrigado Amigo pelo tuto, fazia tempo que andava procurando algo sobre isso, foi muito útil pra minha rede.

----------


## interhome

*[DICA] 1-Tutorial Mikrotik e Ubiquiti - Numero de Clientes Wireless + Voltagem - CLIENTES ATIVOS (HOTSPOT+PPPoE) – The Dude*https://www.facebook.com/notes/mikro...44057035682565

*[DICA] 2-THE DUDE - Ubiquiti - Tipo de Equipamento + Nome + IP + CPU + Up_Time + Clientes_Wireless + Memoria V.01*https://www.facebook.com/notes/mikrotik-rio/dica-2-the-dude-ubiquiti-tipo-de-equipamento-nome-ip-cpu-up_time-clientes_wirele/453582964729972

*[DICA] 3-THE DUDE - Clientes Hotspot Ativos + ip do equipamento + Up_Time + CPU + Uso de Disco V.01*https://www.facebook.com/notes/mikrotik-rio/dica-3-the-dude-clientes-hotspot-ativos-ip-do-equipamento-up_time-cpu-uso-de-dis/442353009186301

----------


## adrianoateky

Bom Dia!
Existe algum codigo que mude a cor do dispositivo no mapa quando falta energia? Monitorar em cima da voltagem mudando a cor do dispositivo no mapa!

Assim podemos ver quando ocorre uma queima de fonte de alimentação, e trocar antes de parar o pop!

agradeço!

----------


## interhome

Há possibilidade de se criar um script. Porem o que se costuma fazer é colocar 1 equipamento ligado fora do nobreak. Lembrando de desativar a parte wireless do equipamento, a fim de evitar interferências. Quando há a falta de luz, ele fica vermelho. Pelo registro de ocorrência veras por exemplo que caiu e depois de 25 horas caiu os outros equipamentos (exemplo). 
Usamos aqui o switch + mini-nobreak da www.ihvendas.com, uso sempre 24V - 2 baterias.

----------


## adrianoateky

Alguem sabe como criar esse script?

----------


## bugingang

Muito obrigado pela dica pessoal deu certo pra mim o monitoramento da voltagem nas minhas rb.

----------


## claudinhohw

parabéns pelo tutorial, eu uso o the dude enviando sms em falhas de ping por exemplo; o link cai para de pingar ele envia sms, fiz todas as regras para o voltagem mais ele não mostra pop com o erro nem abre algum disparador de erro nem msg teria como fazer isso com o monitoramento de tensão tipo baixou de 11a ficar down e disparar um sms?

----------


## gdressler

Bom dia, gostaria de saber como faço para monitorar diferentes voltagens no DUDE, pois criei duas funções uma para monitorar 12V e outra 24V, mas apenas uma esta funcionando. Alguém já fez algo parecido?

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> Demorei um pouco para fazer isso, e como algumas pessoas aqui do under me ajudaram estou postando para a comunidade inteira, acho bem util para quem usa Bateria + Carregador
> 
> --------
> Só Funcionam em RBs que possuem medidor de voltagem, geralmente são:
> RB433AH, RB800, RB450G, RB333, mas se quiser ver se sua rb tem suporte ou não a voltagem, vá em System Healt, se aparecer a voltagem ai, é sinal que a sua rb tem suporte SIM.
> 
> Todos os Mikrotiks deve ter o SNMP Ativado.
> para ativar abra o terminal e cole isso:
> /snmp set enabled=yes
> ...


Amigão, parabéns pela iniciativa, muito top, funciona perfeitamente.
Eu só tenho uma duvida sobre o valor "10" na linha abaixo:
Codigo: oid("iso.org.dod.internet.private.enterprises.mikrotik.mikrotikExperimentalModule.mtXRouterOs.mtxrHealth.8.0") /10

O que seria esse /10 ?

Abraço e desde já agradeço.

----------


## infor3

Pessoal, no Dude 6.4, não estou conseguindo fazer funcionar a questão da voltagem, alguem ja conseguiu fazer funcionar?

----------


## matheuspfv8

Não consigo editar cpu_mem fica em cinza. Sem permissão. Estou com última versão do Dude.

----------

